# Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 18/19



## Matze_87 (5. Mai 2019)

Servus an Alle,

Da es noch kein Thread zu den aktuellen 140er SL gibt (hoffentlich hab ich nichts übersehen) und wegen Schnee Bike Pause ist mach ich mal einen auf.
Besitze seit 2 Wochen das 140 Stereo HPC SL von 2018. Aktuelles Modell wahr bei meinem Händler nicht zu kriegen dann hab Ich durch Zufall noch das 2018er Modell gesehen und sofort gekauft.
Bin von dem Bike absolut begeistert. Leicht, Agil, schickes Design und die FOX Gabel Dämpfer Kombi arbeitet tadellos dazu noch die 2x11 Von Shimano. (wohne im Allgäu da ist die Bandbreite der 2x11 zum klettern echt Klasse) 
Hatte vorher das 2016er HPA Race mit 120mm Federweg. ist mir allerdings mittlerweile bisl zu wenig Federweg. Wahr aber auch ein schickes Bike. 

Freue mich über regen austausch!

Grüße aus`m Allgäu


----------



## Deleted 235133 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich springe auf den Zug auf. Hab mir heute das Stereo 140 HPC TM angeguckt und Probe gerollt. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Denke Bestellung geht am Montag an den Freundlichen. Welche Rahemnhöhe fährst du bei welchen Daten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_87 (11. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Ich springe auf den Zug auf. Hab mir heute das Stereo 140 HPC TM angeguckt und Probe gerollt. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Denke Bestellung geht am Montag an den Freundlichen. Welche Rahemnhöhe fährst du bei welchen Daten?



Fahre bei 1,79 und Schritthöhe 82cm einen 18 Zoll Rahmen und komme damit super zurecht!


----------



## Deleted 235133 (11. Mai 2019)

Ganz schön klein oder? Ich habe heute 16 Zoll gefahren, bei 165 und 77cm schritt und fand das recht klein


----------



## Matze_87 (11. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt ich finde es perfekt! Sitze auch gerne aufrechter da Ich wegen Rücken Problemen nicht so gestreckt sitzen kann!
Bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße kommt es glaube Ich eher auf Persönliche Vorlieben an oder einfach auf welchen Bike man sich am wohlsten fühlt!


----------



## Deleted 235133 (12. Mai 2019)

Da hast du Recht. Ist bei dir ein Schutz unterm Unterrohr?


----------



## Matze_87 (12. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Ist bei dir ein Schutz unterm Unterrohr?


Ja ist einer dran!


----------



## Deleted 235133 (13. Mai 2019)

Krieg mein Rad am Freitag. Hast n Kettenstrebenschutz drum?


----------



## Deleted 235133 (14. Mai 2019)

Und: hat das Rad Keinen Lenkanschlag? Ist ja nicht so schön bei Carbon


----------



## Marathoni873 (14. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Und: hat das Rad Keinen Lenkanschlag? Ist ja nicht so schön bei Carbon


Der Lenker trifft den Rahmen nicht


----------



## Deleted 235133 (15. Mai 2019)

Habe mich jetzt für 16“ entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2019)

Bei meinem Stereo SL von 2018 knarrzt/knackt nach ein paar schlammigen Touren inzwischen der Steuerkopf ganz schön. Zumindest hört sich das so an. Ich hoffe es ist nur das Steuersatz-Lager, das mal eine ordentliche Schmierung braucht. Es gibt kein Spiel am Steuerkopf, das habe ich schon überprüft.

Hat das noch jemand am Stereo?


----------



## Matze_87 (19. Mai 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bei meinem Stereo SL von 2018 knarrzt/knackt nach ein paar schlammigen Touren inzwischen der Steuerkopf ganz schön. Zumindest hört sich das so an. Ich hoffe es ist nur das Steuersatz-Lager, das mal eine ordentliche Schmierung braucht. Es gibt kein Spiel am Steuerkopf, das habe ich schon überprüft.
> 
> Hat das noch jemand am Stereo?



Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen können!
Hab es aber auch noch nicht so lange
Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist das der Dämpfer im Lockout klackert! Hat das schon jemand gehabt? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor als hätte die Lagerung des Dämpfers Spiel!


----------



## Rockside (19. Mai 2019)

Da müsstest du erst mal feststellen, wo da Spiel ist. Ist es im Dämpfer oder an den Aufnahmen des Dämpfers? Das an den Aufnahmen kann man leicht erfühlen.


----------



## Marathoni873 (19. Mai 2019)

Matze_87 schrieb:


> Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen können!
> Hab es aber auch noch nicht so lange
> Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist das der Dämpfer im Lockout klackert! Hat das schon jemand gehabt? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor als hätte die Lagerung des Dämpfers Spiel!


Bei mir war es Spiel an der unteren Dämpferbefestigung. Die Schraube hat nicht genug Klemmkraft aufgebaut, so dass die zu klemmende Hülse Spiel zur Schraube hatte.
Die eigentliche Lagerung der Hülse in den Lagerbuchsen war dadurch wirkungslos.


----------



## Matze_87 (19. Mai 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es Spiel an der unteren Dämpferbefestigung. Die Schraube hat nicht genug Klemmkraft aufgebaut, so dass die zu klemmende Hülse Spiel zur Schraube hatte.
> Die eigentliche Lagerung der Hülse in den Lagerbuchsen war dadurch wirkungslos.



Scheint bei mir genauso zu sein! 
Wie hast du abhilfe geschaffen?


----------



## Marathoni873 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte zunächst versucht, die Schraube nochmals mit 8Nm anzuziehen. Das brachte dann aber keine Verbesserung, das Spiel war weiter vorhanden. Beim nochmaligen Versuch war die Schraube durchgedreht. Das Innengewinde war durchgedreht.
Ich führe das auf die schwarze Beschichtung der Schraube (auch innen) zurück, wodurch die Schraube nicht sauber im Gewinde läuft. Ein Großteil des Drehmoments verpufft dann in Reibung, ohne dass die Schraube Klemmkraft erzeugt.
Ich habe eine Schraube aus Titan (Cube Ersatzteil ohne Beschichtung) mit denselben Abmessungen genommen. Seitdem ist die Lagerhülse ordentlich geklemmt und die Lagerung findet dort statt wo sie soll. Das Spiel ist natürlich auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2019)

Die Schraube aus Titan hat bei Cube übrigens die Teilenummer 10516. Ist maßlich identisch mit der schwarzen Schraube der unteren Dämpferbefestigung.


----------



## mav20 (20. Mai 2019)

Habe auch immer noch das Problem mit dem klackernden Dämpfer.
Bei mir hat auch eine neue Schraube nichts gebracht. Habe allerdings die "günstigere" Variante mit Teilenummer 10515 versucht.
Gibt es sonst noch Lösungsansätze für das Problem?


----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2019)

Kommt denn das Klackern am Dämpfer bei dir tatsächlich von der unteren Dämpferbefestigung? Ist da noch Spiel spürbar? Kann sein, dass es bei dir eine ganz andere Ursache hat.


----------



## mav20 (20. Mai 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Kommt denn das Klackern am Dämpfer bei dir tatsächlich von der unteren Dämpferbefestigung? Ist da noch Spiel spürbar? Kann sein, dass es bei dir eine ganz andere Ursache hat.



Das kann ich nicht so genau sagen, Spiel spüre ich keins. Hinterbau wurde auch schon komplett getauscht, da hier die Lager lose waren.
Bin so langsam ratlos an was es noch liegen könnte.


----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Mai 2019)

Dann ist das bei dir sicher etwas anderes. 
Ich habe an meinem Bike aber auch noch eine Art Klackern, wie wenn ein innen verlegter Zug an den Rahmen stoßen würde. Tritt immer dann auf, wenn der Dämpfer vom Einfedern ins Ausfedern übergeht. Allerdings unabhängig vom eingefederten Weg. Das Geräusch konnte ich bisher auch nicht lokalisieren.


----------



## Matze_87 (20. Mai 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zunächst versucht, die Schraube nochmals mit 8Nm anzuziehen. Das brachte dann aber keine Verbesserung, das Spiel war weiter vorhanden. Beim nochmaligen Versuch war die Schraube durchgedreht. Das Innengewinde war durchgedreht.
> Ich führe das auf die schwarze Beschichtung der Schraube (auch innen) zurück, wodurch die Schraube nicht sauber im Gewinde läuft. Ein Großteil des Drehmoments verpufft dann in Reibung, ohne dass die Schraube Klemmkraft erzeugt.
> Ich habe eine Schraube aus Titan (Cube Ersatzteil ohne Beschichtung) mit denselben Abmessungen genommen. Seitdem ist die Lagerhülse ordentlich geklemmt und die Lagerung findet dort statt wo sie soll. Das Spiel ist natürlich auch weg.



Super danke! werd mal die Schraube bestellen!


----------



## Haupix (26. Mai 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Dann ist das bei dir sicher etwas anderes.
> Ich habe an meinem Bike aber auch noch eine Art Klackern, wie wenn ein innen verlegter Zug an den Rahmen stoßen würde. Tritt immer dann auf, wenn der Dämpfer vom Einfedern ins Ausfedern übergeht. Allerdings unabhängig vom eingefederten Weg. Das Geräusch konnte ich bisher auch nicht lokalisieren.



Könnte der Zug einer gefederten Sattelstütze sein.


----------



## mav20 (27. Mai 2019)

Konnte das Klackern jetzt auf den Dämpfer eingrenzen.
Auch im ausgebauten Zustand gibt es beim Übergang zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern das Geräusch, lässt sich auch spüren.
Liegt vermutlich an der Dämpfungskartusche, da das Verhalten auch mit abgeschraubter Luftkammer reproduziert werden kann.

FOX meint ich soll ihn zur Überprüfung einschicken.


----------



## Rockside (27. Mai 2019)

Habe das ja schon mal geschrieben, mache es aber jetzt mal etwas konkreter.

Hat jemand von euch auch mal so ein heftiges knarrzen am Stereo 140 SL/2018? An einem Carbonrahmen kann man das nur schwer lokalisieren.

Auftreten tut das vorallem dann, wenn ich bei langsamer Fahrt stark einlenke und dann beschleunige. Denke da erst mal an den Steuersatz, der sich irgendwie bewegt hat durch das Einlenken. Andererseits ist das auch wieder rythmisch mit dem treten, was wiederum an eines der Pressfitlager denken lässt. 
Bei anschliessender sturer Geradeausfahrt verschwindet das dann aber langsam wieder.

Vielleicht wird das ausgelöst durch die Verwindung des Rahmens.


----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2019)

Manchmal sind die Dinge so einfach, daß man gar nicht von selbst drauf kommt, hatte ich bisher auch bei keinem meiner Räder zuvor.

Wegen dem Knarrzen bei kräftigem Tritt in die Pedale hatte ich eigentlich nur die Pressfit-Tretlager in Verdacht gehabt, auch weil diese Dinger so einen schlecht Ruf haben. Tatsächlich aber waren es einfach nur lose Hinterbaulager gewesen. Optisch konnte man das nicht sehen, weil keine der Abdeckungen irgendwie herausgestand, aber doch waren sie eben nicht mit dem nötigen Drehmoment festgezogen.

Die benötigten Drehmomente stehen erfreulicherweise sogar auf jedem einzelnen Lager drauf. 

Das sollte man aber keinesfalls ohne einen geeigneten Drehmomentschlüssel machen. Denn da ist auch ganz schnell mal was überdreht/abgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (1. Juni 2019)

Mich beschäftigt grad viel mehr die Frage, wie ich die kantigen Rohre in meinem Thule Träger fixieren soll


----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2019)

Wenn du einen Carbonrahmen hast, dann ist Vorsicht angesagt. Ich würde keine Klemmungen gegen Carbon vornehmen. Das verträgt das Material gar nicht gut.

Evtl. könntest du dir im Baumarkt Rohrisolierungsmaterial aus festem Schaummaterial beschaffen und die drumherumstecken. Andernfalls ist dein Thule-Träger eben nicht geeignet.


----------



## Marathoni873 (2. Juni 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigt grad viel mehr die Frage, wie ich die kantigen Rohre in meinem Thule Träger fixieren soll


Eventuell an der Sattelstütze?


----------



## Deleted 235133 (2. Juni 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Carbonrahmen hast, dann ist Vorsicht angesagt. Ich würde keine Klemmungen gegen Carbon vornehmen. Das verträgt das Material gar nicht gut.
> 
> Evtl. könntest du dir im Baumarkt Rohrisolierungsmaterial aus festem Schaummaterial beschaffen und die drumherumstecken. Andernfalls ist dein Thule-Träger eben nicht geeignet.



Vorsicht immer. Aber dann könntest du dein Rad ja nie auf nem Träger mitnehmen. Sattelstütze Klemmen: Da könnte ich mir halt auch vorstellen, dass die Erschütterungen gegen das Carbon arbeiten. Zumal die Außenrohre einer Sattelstütze sehr dünn sind und schnell verformen


----------



## Rockside (2. Juni 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Vorsicht immer. Aber dann könntest du dein Rad ja nie auf nem Träger mitnehmen.


Tja .... Carbon und Radträger ... das ist schon ne ungünstige, meistens sogar eine sehr unpassende Sache. 

Carbonfasern sind zwar in Zugrichtung sehr stark belastbar, aber seitlichen Druck vertragen die nur sehr eingeschränkt. Dazu steht auch etwas in der Bedienungsanleitung für Cube-Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Cubie (2. Juni 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigt grad viel mehr die Frage, wie ich die kantigen Rohre in meinem Thule Träger fixieren soll


Hallo Ghostrider, 
ich hatte das gleiche Problem, mit den Thule "Klammern". Das passt irgendwie gar nicht mit dem Stereo zusammen.
Jetzt habe ich mir von Atera den Halter geholt, der passt 1:1 auf das Rohr vom Thule ( denke D=30mm) .
Hat zwar ein paar Euro wieder gekostet, aber mit der Schlaufe funktioniert das nun viel besser und man bekommt keinen Druck auf den Rahmen.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Atera-Rahme...hash=item1cce833670:m:mI4GSEPTt4huO09PLNU97DA

Hab Dir mal einen E-Bay link mit rein gehängt. 
Den Halter gibt es auch in verschiedenen Längen, die ebenfalls zu Thule passen, sodass man
vom 1 bis zum 3 Rad auf den Träger alle Bikes sauber sichern kann.


----------



## Matze_87 (2. Juni 2019)

Hey Leute,

Nochmal zum Thema Klackern am Dämpfer.  
Hab mir besagte Schraube 10516 besorgt und eingebaut. Leider bringt das nicht den gewünschten erfolg! Habe heute nochmal genau nachgesehen und festgestellt das das Klackern vom Dämpfer selber stammt. Wohlgemerkt nur im Lockout!
Hat das sonst noch jemand so an seinem Bike?

Grüße


----------



## Rockside (2. Juni 2019)

Ich habe den Lockout gerade mal geprüft, aber da ist alles fest und nichts klackert.Ich muss auch sagen, daß ich solche Lockouts an egal welchem Fullies grundsätzlich nie nutze, weil das dann bei jedem Schlag voll auf das Material geht. Die mittlere Einstellung des Dämpfers sollte auf Asphalt schon genügen, auf Trails wird dagegen immer ganz offen gefahren.

Aber mav20 hatte zuvor in diesem Thread doch ein ähnliches Problem (?), wobei ihm von Fox geraten wurde, den Dämpfer einzuschicken. Das sollte man mit dem Händler abklären, ob das auf Garantie geht.


----------



## mav20 (3. Juni 2019)

Bei mir sieht es nach diesem Problem aus: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-dps-performance-3pos.796914/
Dämpfer ist aktuell noch bei FOX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. Juni 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hallo Ghostrider,
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem, mit den Thule "Klammern". Das passt irgendwie gar nicht mit dem Stereo zusammen.
> Jetzt habe ich mir von Atera den Halter geholt, der passt 1:1 auf das Rohr vom Thule ( denke D=30mm) .
> Hat zwar ein paar Euro wieder gekostet, aber mit der Schlaufe funktioniert das nun viel besser und man bekommt keinen Druck auf den Rahmen.
> ...




Top! Danke! Einfach am Oberrohr festgezogen?


----------



## Matze_87 (4. Juni 2019)

mav20 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es nach diesem Problem aus: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-dps-performance-3pos.796914/
> Dämpfer ist aktuell noch bei FOX.




Ok danke 
Werd mal bei Fox nachfragen!


----------



## Matze_87 (4. Juni 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich habe den Lockout gerade mal geprüft, aber da ist alles fest und nichts klackert.Ich muss auch sagen, daß ich solche Lockouts an egal welchem Fullies grundsätzlich nie nutze, weil das dann bei jedem Schlag voll auf das Material geht. Die mittlere Einstellung des Dämpfers sollte auf Asphalt schon genügen, auf Trails wird dagegen immer ganz offen gefahren.



Vielen dank fürs testen


----------



## Cubie (4. Juni 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Top! Danke! Einfach am Oberrohr festgezogen?


Genau, einfach am Oberrohr festgezogen. 
Kann man gut mit Gefühl machen, da noch so ein Gummidämpfer an der Schleife dran ist.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (23. Juni 2019)

Nach 250km Vorderrad Lager defekt
Nach 500km bahnt sich das Hinterradlager an und die Schaltung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.
Einstellen is leider nicht, vermutlich Schaltauge krumm

Würde das Rad am liebsten wieder verkaufen


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2019)

Da hast du das Rad ja ganz schön schnell abgerockt, wenn auch noch das Schaltauge krumm ist?

Ich lasse es auch ganz gut laufen, aber ausser einem Bremsscheibenwechsel, weg von Shimanoscheiben, war eigentlich seit über 1 Jahr nichts wirklich geändert/ausgetauscht. Nur die Hinterbaulager waren mal zu locker, die einfach nach Drehmoment wieder festgezogen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterSauber01 (23. Juni 2019)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mit dem Schaltauge ist ein versuch, bevor ich das Rad wieder 25km weit im Auto wo hinfahren muss, damit die mir das "eventuell" einstellen können.... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2019)

Welches Bike? Hast du das mal weggeschmissen?
Und was soll da nicht an der Schaltung funktionieren? Das Schaltauge zu wechseln ist bei jedem Bike nur mit einem neuen spezifisch passenden Teil zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (23. Juni 2019)

Cube Stero 140 HPC TM 27.5 2018 habe ich.
Kein Sturz, nix.
Gelände technisch nichts wildes und viel Trasse.

Schaltung funktionierte Anfangs tadellos, wurde von mal zu mal schlechter.
Bei ein zwei Touren konnte man das noch was an der Schraube am Schalthebel machen.
Aber mittlerweil ....
Erst Kette abgesprungen ( an den Schrauben den Anschlag neu justiert und die Zugstuffe )
Dann geht es 20 km und dann geht es wieder los.
Zuletzt hing dann das Schaltwerk in der Kassette...

Cube Schaltauge 2090 AXH (Sram) soeben bestellt.


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2019)

Ich wusste gar nicht, daß es unterschiedlich Schaltaugen für SRAM oder Shimano-Schaltungen gibt. Das ist ja anscheinend noch verrückter als ich dachte.

Ich nehme also mal an, du hast eine SRAM-Schaltung? Was meinst du mit 'Zugstufe' bei der Schaltung? Im Laufe der Benutzung kann sich mit der Zeit der Zug etwas längen, was leicht über die Zughüllenschraube nachjustiert werden kann. Vielleicht war das dein Problem mit der Schaltung? Das obere Leitröllchen sollte dabei ziemlich genau unter dem gangentsprechendem Ritzel einjustiert werden.

Hoffentlich hattest du nicht an den falschen Schrauben gedreht. Das obere Leitröllchen der Schaltung sollte auch einen 5-6 mm großenen Abstand zu den Ritzeln haben (Umschlingung) , was man bei Shimano mit der B-Schraube einstellt.

Im i-Net gibt es Anleitungen, wie man die verschiedenen Schaltung komplett korrekt einstellt.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (23. Juni 2019)

Ja, gib hier unterschiedliche.
Zugstufe meinte ich das was Du letztendlich beschrieben hast = Zughüllenschraube ( hat das Problem nur ein wenig gemildert )
Ansonsten alles so wie dur es beschrieben hast, eben auch im I-net geschaut.

Aber dennoch vielen Dank für deine Mühe


----------



## Cubie (23. Juni 2019)

PeterSauber01 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mit dem Schaltauge ist ein versuch, bevor ich das Rad wieder 25km weit im Auto wo hinfahren muss, damit die mir das "eventuell" einstellen können.... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Bälle flach halten.
Hatte ähnliches Problem wie du. Warum, keine Ahnung?
Die Lösung, kostet einmalig 45 €.
Weiterhin 2x10 min. You tube kucken.

Was ist zu tun, kauf dir eine Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug.
Kostet 45€, ( z.B. bei H&S )
Dann You-Tube Video Nr.1 zum Thema SRAM Eagel Schaltauge richten.
Schaltauge gerichtet, jetzt
You-Tube Video Nr. 2: SRAM Eagle Schaltung einstellen.

Dann wieder Spaß am biken haben

p.s.
Im Tech-Talk, gibt es das Thema "SRAM Eagle Erfahrungen"
Von den 3.000 Wortmeldungen, drehen sich 20% um verbogene Schaltaugen, genauso wie bei Dir und mir.
Die Eagle ist da einfach mega sensibel.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Schaltung so überaus sensibel ist, dann hätte man diese an einem Citybike verbauen sollen


----------



## Cubie (24. Juni 2019)

PeterSauber01 schrieb:


> Wenn die Schaltung so überaus sensibel ist, dann hätte man diese an einem Citybike verbauen sollen


Was mich mehr interessiert, wie das Lager am Laufrad vorne kaputt gegangen ist, bzw wie du es bemerkt hast?


----------



## PeterSauber01 (24. Juni 2019)

Lt. Hersteller wohl falsch zusammen gebaut ( die Endkappe zu fest montiert oder nicht mit ausreichend Abstand )

Gemerkt habe ich es, als das Laufrad am Ständer hing und es nicht lange auslief ( Ventil blieb immer woanders stehen )
Dann habe ich das Rad abgebaut und beim drehen der Endkappen hat man schon gemerkt, das es sich unruhig ( rukelig ) anfühlte.

Habe vom Hersteller 6 neue Lager bekommen ( wohl neuere Variante ( Gen 2 ) als Vorrat, was in dem Moment nicht gerade Hoffnung gemacht hat.


----------



## Cubie (24. Juni 2019)

Hmm ok, 
schon blöd, verstehe da den Ärger.

Ansonsten sind die Newmen Laufräder aber echt top, bin da sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterSauber01 (25. Juni 2019)

So neues Schaltauge angebracht. Schaltet auf jedenfall besser.
Nur ist mir nun aufgefallen, das die Kette vllt. nicht richtig sitzt ? Was mein Ihr nach ca. 500km ?


----------



## PeterSauber01 (25. Juni 2019)

Achja, hinter Lgaer ist defenetiv defekt, nur so am Rande.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (25. Juni 2019)

*Lager


----------



## Marathoni873 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, zum TM bekommst du im entsprechenden Thread mehr Informationen als im Thread zum SL, bei dem Shimano verbaut ist. Wenn es insbesondere um die SRAM Eagle geht, gibt es dafür auch einen eigenen Thread. Die SL-Fahrer dürften dazu wenig sagen können, ebenso zu den Newmen Laufrädern, welche im SL auch nicht verbaut sind.


----------



## PeterSauber01 (25. Juni 2019)

OK, vielen Dank für die Info, wollte keinen kurmel machen


----------



## Marathoni873 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was kurmel ist , aber darum geht es ja nicht. Du suchst ja Hilfe zu deinen spezifischen Teilen am TM, und da kann man dir woanders eben besser helfen.
Ich hoffe, du findest dort die Lösungen zu den Problemen. Am SL sind eben fast vollständig andere Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## Cubie (26. Juni 2019)

PeterSauber01 schrieb:


> Was mein Ihr nach ca. 500km ?


Da gehen noch 2.000km....


----------



## PeterSauber01 (26. Juni 2019)

OK


----------



## Chrisheg (5. August 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigt grad viel mehr die Frage, wie ich die kantigen Rohre in meinem Thule Träger fixieren soll
> 
> Ich kann jetzt nur für Dachträger sprechen, aber dort hat Thule zwei Träger speziell für Carbonrahmen im Angebot. Da wird das Vorderrad ausgebaut und das Bike an den Achsaufnahmen der Gabel befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flokii (7. April 2020)

Hatte schon jemand die Möglichkeit die Performance der beiden Modelle 2018 und 2019 zu vergleichen?
Gibts große Unterschiede? 
Online wird das 2018er Model ja noch recht hoch gehandelt mit EUR 2.500. Das 2019er findet man kaum.


----------



## Matze_87 (8. April 2020)

Flokii schrieb:


> Hatte schon jemand die Möglichkeit die Performance der beiden Modelle 2018 und 2019 zu vergleichen?
> Gibts große Unterschiede?
> Online wird das 2018er Model ja noch recht hoch gehandelt mit EUR 2.500. Das 2019er findet man kaum.



Servus ? 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es so gut wie keine Unterschiede. 
Oder hat das 2019 er  Modell 1x12 Schaltung?


----------



## Flokii (9. April 2020)

Nein, hat es nicht!
Aber ich bin mittlerweile eh mehr interessiert am Stereo 120 mit 29ern


----------



## FreerideTom (18. August 2020)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde!!!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem 140 SL von 2019.

Bei mir hat sich am Steuerrohr eine der Plastikklammern, durch die die Züge in den Rahmen geführt werden, aus selbigen gelöst. Auch wenn man diese wieder in den Rahmen drückt geht sie leider wieder sehr leicht aus dem Rahmen. 
Weiß jemand wie man das Ding wieder festbekommt?

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## Rockside (18. August 2020)

Ja, das ist ganz einfach.
Streiche ein bischen Sekundenkleber auf die Rückseite der Plastikführung und drücke sie wieder in den Rahmen rein. So habe ich's gemacht. Hält.


----------



## Cubie (18. August 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz einfach.
> Streiche ein bischen Sekundenkleber auf die Rückseite der Plastikführung und drücke sie wieder in den Rahmen rein. So habe ich's gemacht. Hält.


Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideTom (19. August 2020)

Hi Dirty Track und Cubie, 

danke für eure Tipps. Die Kabelführung ist jetzt festgeklebt. Da rührt sich hoffentlich nix mehr. ??


----------



## Andre2316 (6. März 2022)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Die Schraube aus Titan hat bei Cube übrigens die Teilenummer 10516. Ist maßlich identisch mit der schwarzen Schraube der unteren Dämpferbefestigung.


Könntest Du mir freundlicherweise mitteilen, wo es die Schraube aus Titan zu kaufen gibt?

Vorab vielen Dank!


----------



## Marathoni873 (11. März 2022)

Andre2316 schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir freundlicherweise mitteilen, wo es die Schraube aus Titan zu kaufen gibt?
> 
> Vorab vielen Dank!


Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich kann sie mittlerweile im Internet nicht mehr ausfindig machen. Anscheinend ist sie offiziell nicht mehr verfügbar. Auch dort, wo ich sie seinerzeit bezogen hatte (Bike Discount), gibt es sie nicht mehr.
Hast du denn auch das Problem, dass die Schraube sich nicht richtig anziehen lässt?


----------

